# 24x18x24 Standard Lamasi Vivarium



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I finished up a 24x18x24 Exo Terra vivarium for a group of standard lamasi. It was planted using only cuttings from other vivaria in the frog room - I think it turned out pretty well. I've not used cork tubes to this effect before, and I really like the effect it gives - a densely planted mossy vivaria, while still allowing for a full floor of leaf litter and microfauna.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Zach what did you do? Are the cork rounds attached to the sides of the viv?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I was able to wedge them into place after finishing up the background. I originally intended to fill the cork tubes and block access by the frogs, but decided that the tubes provided a ton of hiding places and usable surface area.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

It looks great no doubt about it. I've taken cork rounds and cut a piece out of the top and filled it with ABG and planted it before. I like the looks of that viv a lot.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Top notch! Beautiful


----------



## pnbui (Apr 24, 2012)

What an incredible looking viv! Great job!


----------



## EverettC (Mar 9, 2004)

Is that a fern panel background? I can't quite tell, looks like tree fern panels or some sort of epiweb style thing covered with a moss mix. Great viv either way! I'm working on something right now and am going for a similar, heavy moss environment .


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

It's a simple gs/silicone and cork background. They all look the same when stuff grows on them


----------



## highvoltagerob (Apr 14, 2012)

Looking good, I really like the mossy look.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

pic isn't showing up for me :/


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I added 2 juvies and 6 adults yesterday. I can't believe how much more visible they are in this vivarium - I can easily see 3-4 at any given time. Hopefully, this new found boldness will stick around for a bit. I've already watched several of them courting at the same time on the front glass.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Epic!!!!! I have 2 more coming this month so I'll have a group of five. I too have been seeing a lot of courting. And I hear callin every day! Here's to hoping.


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

More full tank shots please!


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Here's a full tank shot:


----------



## maxdendros (May 29, 2009)

What type of moss is that? And how do you get it to grow do well?


----------



## yadoku (May 11, 2012)

^ i second that, great moss, what kind is it?


----------



## jeffz (Feb 7, 2012)

great set up what kind of moss did you use to drape on the cork tubes?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

It's a combination of Josh's Frogs sheet moss and moss I get from a fellow frogger that advertises on here from time to time.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Zach you're just gonna have to put in bold what the moss is on every thread you start... haha


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Is that Philodendron "Burl Marx Fantasy" and Syngonium Rayii I spot in there? two of my faorites.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

carola1155 said:


> Zach you're just gonna have to put in bold what the moss is on every thread you start... haha


 I'm starting to think you're right . . . 

I typically use several different mosses in a vivarium - one or two tend to become dominant and take over the tank.


----------



## VicSkimmr (Jan 24, 2006)

This tank is incredible.


----------



## Bob S (Mar 5, 2008)

Awesome job!!! Any type of inside viv air circulation? Nice looking frogs BTW!


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

It's growing in pretty nicely so far.


----------



## Betta132 (May 12, 2012)

So, how did you make that stairstep effect? Is it wood or something?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

It's cork tubes, placed horizontally across the vivarium.


----------



## jermajestyg (Jan 28, 2012)

No offense to you betta, but why does it always seem like people never read entire threads? Or even parts of them?
I guess the pics just overshadow words anyday haha 

-Jeremy


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Zach, is that a B. thelmae? If so, what conditions have you found work best for them?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

It was acquired as B. thelmae, but I have 2 or 3 other plants that were as well, and all are different. Bright light and damp conditions seem to encourage faster growth.


----------



## Hubla75 (Jan 17, 2012)

its so natural looking, inspires me to get more tanks to attempt something like this


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Still growing in well:


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Looking better all the time!!


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Zach, what's the plant in the second picture above?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

It's the underside of a really common Pellionia, I believe. I don't recall the species, but it's often called "watermelon vine".


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Pellonia Pulchra? Kartuz Greenhouses: Pellionia pulchra


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

That's it!


----------



## karag (May 12, 2005)

Impressive!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Bah, I got lucky. I just looked that one up for someone recently.


----------



## J Teezy (Jan 25, 2012)

so you just cut the cork tubes in half long ways and then wedge them in there? Which side is facing up the bark side or the inside? Did you put any soil if its the inside facing up in there?


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Thats an awesome looking tank. Great job Zach.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

J Teezy said:


> so you just cut the cork tubes in half long ways and then wedge them in there? Which side is facing up the bark side or the inside? Did you put any soil if its the inside facing up in there?


 The cork tubes are not cut like that - I literally just chopped off the ends, so the cork tubes are still an enclosed tube.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Still growing in well.


----------



## J Teezy (Jan 25, 2012)

are the frogs able to get inside them or did you seal off the ends with GS or something?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

They are able to get inside them. It provides a ton more suitable surface area for them to utilize, as well as a lot of visual barriers. They seem to scoot in and out of the cracks constantly.


----------



## yumyow (Apr 28, 2012)

Very inspiring tank!


----------



## cobraden (Mar 6, 2007)

Hope my new display ends up looking as nice. Great job!


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Now that looks like you took a piece of a tree in a remote jungle, brought it home and shoved it in a glass box...friggin awesome!!!!


----------



## Seth K. (Jan 24, 2010)

I really love your build! It looks so natural. What kind of lighting and wattage are you using?


----------



## repking26 (Mar 12, 2012)

Seth K. said:


> I really love your build! It looks so natural. What kind of lighting and wattage are you using?


I second this question!! Because I am almost finished with the same dimensioned viv as yours. BTW your viv has grown in nicely!


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

It's a nice CREE LED fixture - I don't recall the exact wattage, but it's a strip about 22" long.


----------



## repking26 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks Brinks! I finally found a reputable LED light supplier they have fixtures that are very decently priced considering you don't have to replace bulbs as much as other lighting fixtures!

LED AQUARIUM LIGHTING - LED FISH AQUARIUM


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Also, consider Todd Goode of LightYourReptiles.com - several of my LEDs are from him.


----------



## repking26 (Mar 12, 2012)

I know the ones you guys have at Josh's frogs are great but I am trying to get away from screw in type bulbs. Trying to make my tank lighting streamlined because it will be in the living room..


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Todd sells other kinds of LEDs, as well.


----------



## repking26 (Mar 12, 2012)

zBrinks said:


> Todd sells other kinds of LEDs, as well.


I think I may look into that!! Maybe Todd can send some commission your way for getting him a new customer haha. I have definitely purchased from you guys before and am very happy with your products and shipping!


----------



## NM Crawler (Jan 23, 2012)

Hey Zach, by any chance do you have pics of the build before you planted it and added the moss? Thanks


David


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I do not - poor planning on my part.


----------



## jeffz (Feb 7, 2012)

i love the way this turned out and how the moss lays over the ends of teh cork tubes. what kind of moss was used in this viv? is it your sheet mos. thanks


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Both the Josh's Frogs sheet moss and moss from a friend in HI were used in this vivarium - they've both done quite well!


----------



## Almog (Sep 27, 2010)

Zach, your builds are an inspiration for me, and this one in particular is absolutely jaw-dropping, and great frogs too!

Even after staring at it for an hour, I can't seem to decipher the way the tubes are arranged. Any chance you can draw a rough sketch of how the cork is placed in the tank?

Again, beautiful vivarium you have there


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Here's a pic of the vivarium, with most of the cork tubes outlined in red (there's also a large one in the back, but it's below the visible ones so I left it out). I simply cut the ends of the tubes so they fit fairly snugly against the sides of the vivarium, then wedged them into place. I punched some holes in some for planters, and covered them in moss. The two smaller tubes on the sides are setting on top of the larger tubes below them.


----------



## Chirkk (Aug 12, 2012)

I can tell the back of the tank is foam, cork, coco, and cork but what are the sides? Just silicone and coco?

This is very inspiring for me!


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

The sides are just brown silicone and peat (I prefer peat over coco, as it's darker). They are slowly being covered with plants and moss.


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

So it's been 4 months Zach, how about an update?


----------

